# Pumpenleistung reduzieren



## Thomas Gr. (3. Sep. 2008)

Hallo

Habe vor meine pumpenleistung zu reduzieren nur wie?
Jetzt aber nicht unbedingt den Flow nur die Wattzahl.
wer von Euch kennt sich aus damit z.B. Frequensumformer?
Pumpe ist nur 1Ph kein Drehstrom Motor.
Drehzahlregler oder Dimmer ist nicht geeignet habe ich jetzt schon raus gekrigt.
Wenn ich eine 250W pumpe mit dem Dimmer runter regle zeigt mir der Stromkostenrechner zwar 150W an aber bezahlen muß ich doch 250W?? ist die aussage richtig??
Bin auf Eure antworten und Tips gespannt.

Grüße aus dem ODW
Thomas Gr.


----------



## schrope (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenleistung reduzieren*

Hi!

Na was willst du denn mehr!
Wenn der Stromkostenregler 150W anzeigt dann werden wohl von der Pumpe auch nur 150W aufgenommen bzw. verbraucht, d.h. das du auch nur die 150W bezahlen musst.
Die 250W beziehen sich nur auch den Verbrauch unter Vollast also Max.verbrauch (ungedimmt). Kannst ja mit deinem Stromkostenrechner nachprüfen.

PS: Drehstrommotore lassen sich nicht dimmen, geht nur mit Frequenzumrichter oder Phasenanschnittsteuerung!
1ph Wechselstrommotore hingegen schon.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Pumpenleistung reduzieren*

Hallo Thomas,..

meinst du mit "Dimmer" sowas:
http://www.messner-pumpen.de/index....parent=2&idcat=18&lang=1&idlang=1&produkt=724

mit geringerer Leistung hast du natürlich auch geringeren Flow,..
(weniger Leistung bei gleichem Durchfluss geht nicht  )

Lieber direkt eine Pumpe kaufen, welche bei gleicher Leistung MEHR Durchfluss bringt,.. dann kannste immer noch runter regeln,..

will jetzt keine Reklame machen aber mit der eco-Serie 
z.B. mit 140Watt 210L/min ist schon ordentlich.
http://www.messner-pumpen.de/index.php?idart=9&sub=yes&parent=2&idcat=6&lang=1&idlang=1&produkt=717

mfG. MIcha


----------

